
Two new cryptocurrency heists make off with over $400M worth of blockchange - gk1
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/two-new-cryptocurrency-heists-make-off-with-over-400m-worth-of-blockchange/
======
bitoneill
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240874)

